# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Redirection d'URL FusionInventory

## captnbigleu

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas vraiment nouveau sur le site, juste je n'ai plus accs  la boite mail avec laquelle j'avais crer mon compte  l'epoque  ::(: .

Bref, l'on viens de me contraindre  basculer mon serveur GLPI de dbian/apache;  Windows srv2k16 avec IIS, sauf que malheureusement, je ne suis pas tres amis avec cette solution ^^.

Mon soucis, le plugins d'inventaire utilise cette URL "http://monserveur/glpi/plugins/fusioninventory", mais si je renseigne cette url dans mes agents, je n'ai pas de remonte sur le serveur, il a fallu que je rajoute un slash pour que cela fonctionne.
J'ai pens  une redirection, sauf que je ne sais pas comment y parvenir, j'ai fais des essais avec l'outil URL Rewrite, diverses recherches mais sans succs.

Pour rsum, je souhaiterais que les agents qui envois vers "http://monserveur/glpi/plugins/fusioninventory" arrive sur "http://monserveur/glpi/plugins/fusioninventory/".

Je suis preneur pour toutes autres mthodes, sauf modifier le lien sur les agents, le parc est htrogne en terme d'anciennet, de marque et il est certain qu'en passant par GPO, script de dmmarage ou autre, il y aura trop de pc qui passerons  cot  ::):  

Je vous remercie d'avance.

Cordialement

----------

